
Using Bayesian Methods to Clean Up Human Labels - gk1
https://blog.dominodatalab.com/using-bayesian-methods-to-clean-up-human-labels/
======
cbsmith
Lots of upvotes, but not a lot of comments here. This kind of fits my
intuition of "sure, but what's new here". Did I miss something?

